# Volleyball



## Fayvir (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all, 

I will be relocating to Abu Dhabi at the end of the summer and was wondering if there are any volleyball clubs or communities I can join. I tried searching online but couldn't find any. 

Court or beach both works. I've been playing for 8 years in Canada and would like to continue the sport after moving to uae. 

Thanks!


----------

